
Ask HN: How to attract best talent - ashish5887
We are opening a new office in India where we don&#x27;t have brand name yet. How do you attract best talent when opening a new office in a location where no one knows you?
======
elviejo
1\. Accept remote workers. 2\. Interesting and hard problems. 2\. Interesting
technology. 2\. Don't micro manage.

